

What is a hacker? - youyap

What is a hacker? What is your job? What do you do? Where can I find one?
======
clintavo
The best overview is PG's essay: "The Word 'Hacker'"

You can read it at: <http://www.paulgraham.com/gba.html>

As far as finding one....you're in the right place. However, there is a theory
that only an accomplished Hacker can truly recognize another Hacker. So unless
YOUR a Hacker...how will you know?

------
youyap
I am starting a new start up and the domain is YouYap.com. I post it here and
people break into it. So I am looking to find someone to joint me in this
project. How do I find the best hacker?

